# deinterlace in Virtual Dub oder DivX einstellen?



## sucher (2. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte Videos in DivX umwandeln und dabei deinterlacen.

Wo muss ich deinterlace einstellen, um die beste Qualität zu bekommen,
bei DivX, bei Virtual Dub oder bei beiden?

Ich benutze DivX 5.1.1 wegen Kompatibilität zu meinem Stand-Alone-Player.


----------



## goela (3. November 2004)

Hängt eher auch vom benutzten Deinterlace-Filter ab. Bei VirtualDub gibt es einig gute davon. Beispiel: SmartDeinterlace.

Am besten Du schaust Dich mal im Internet um.


----------

